# I've grown out of my sewing basket - help!



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello all - I inherited a 1070's plastic (with basket weave pattern) sewing box. And I have repaired it and hauled it and love it for over 30+ years now.

So when I decided to upgrade to something larger and with more bells and whistles imagine my surprise when I can't find anything even as big with the same 'sewers' sized divided compartments. There are tackle boxes, but they don't understand my big tomato pin cushion, and scissors or thread. 

Clear boxes with large area compartments and pegs for thread, slots for bobbins.... it can't be that hard. But I've looked at Amazon, Ebay, Jo-Anns, Walmart, Etsy and its no good. It's 2015 - where are the wiz-bang sewing notions baskets/containers?

So before I give up I thought I'd ask if anyone knows where I can find a large sewing storage box, *with compartments designed for sewing notions, *and not for beads, bands, or paints. 

If not, then I guess I'll buy a now vintage sewing box just like my old one and start carting two, or maybe three, or.... 

What can I do?


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

CurrentWave I feel your pain.. ) it's very upsetting & frustrating to not be able to find what you need.. especially after having something that worked for your needs for so long.. my only thoughts were to try a medium to large size tool box with those lift up trays??,.. perhaps put smaller clear plastic boxes inside to accommodate your bobbins,, etc ??

Let us know what you end up with..


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a tall storage cart (4 shallow drawers and three deep drawers) like this one...

http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProduct.html?id=408&ProductCategory=187Â§ion=11

When I bought it about 5 or 6 years ago at WM, I paid less than $40 for it, but the price has jumped a LOT since then.

Anyway, I use those little plastic bins/drawer organizers inside the drawers...works great.


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, this helps a lot. 
It's nice to hear what others have come up with :-D


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I remember that sewing box/ basket! Mine was green. And you are right in that it's near impossible to find something even close these days.


----------

